
The Dumbest Startups of 2007 - iamelgringo
http://mashable.com/2007/12/23/the-dumbest-startups-of-2007/
======
mynameishere
Strictly speaking, they are attacking the persons behind justin.tv, and not
the startup itself.

~~~
emmett
Honestly, if we hadn't made that list I would have been a little offended. The
original Justin.tv idea (which is what they're reacting to here) was clearly
pretty dumb.

